# Flat pack picnic table, 1 sheet of plywood



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ran across this. Neat idea, but looks like a recap of the Boy Scout plans.
Flat-Pack Picnic Table From 1 Sheet of Plywood


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like it will hold two adults or four little kids. With the wrong plywood, it could be splintery unless you added some edge banding.


----------

